
Our "Meat" Algorithm: an easy way to find the important part of a webpage - JangoSteve
http://www.alfajango.com/blog/create-a-printable-format-for-any-webpage-with-ruby-and-nokogiri/
======
tjpick
Nice concept, there's also html2text(1)

One would have thought if people used their @media css correctly this would be
even easier ;)

